# Puppy coat colour vs. adult coat colour



## Josh83 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi. i went to see the litter Im getting my puppy from a couple of days ago. The parents are stunning and the 3 week olds are fluffy and gorgeous. Yet, there are two kinds, some of them (about three out of 9) are considerably smaller. Their coat patterns vary, some of them have much fairer patches - very light tan, never white - but none of them has the typically adult german shepherd defined patches. Is there any way to sort of tell what the markings will evolve into? i mean... very little face markings will evolve into darker faces, or is 3 weeks way too early to tell.
Also... a couple of puppies are considerably flufflier: would that account for long haired adults even though both parents are standard haired? 
Thanks very much, and sorry about the newbie terminology, but im not an expert in GSDs.

cheers, J


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome, I don't know if this will help you any or not. You might try typing in coat or color changes in the search box and find more information.
http://www.kerstoneshepherds.net/colors/colors.htm


----------

